
Ask HN: Where can I sell the software of a failed startup? - rsinmtl
I was involved in a startup that failed. The startup was supposed to be a solution to ridesharing, let&#x27;s say similar to Uber. We never launched but we developed a lot of code that represented at least a solid portion of the product.<p>Is there any marketplace where we can sell this code, and&#x2F;or can anyone provide a ballpark range of what it might be worth?
======
smt88
You'll have a very hard time selling early-stage software. People tend to buy
revenue streams and customer relationships, not web software.

Specifically, there are lots of companies selling customizable Uber clones
right now.

~~~
severine
While the conversation gets traction, that seems a point well worth exploring.

Do you have any stories of valuable software that got a second life after
startup death?

~~~
smt88
> _Do you have any stories of valuable software that got a second life after
> startup death?_

No, I don't. That's kind of my point. The only tech companies that get decent
prices are high-tech (often technological breakthroughs). I've never heard of
or seen a web app have a value above maybe $2k when it had no customer base,
and even then, that $2,000 was tiny compared to the $100k+ that was invested
to build it.

------
mtmail
[https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/) is in that space.

P.S. prefixing the title with 'Ask HN:' gets you more exposure, the question
will then go to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

~~~
rsinmtl
Thank for the link! I've updated the title but it doesn't seem to be getting
picked up by /ask. I guess it has to say "Ask HN:" from the outset

~~~
whatsstolat
It is now

